# Quick Brag :)



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Sounds like a great day!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome! Sounds like a fantastic day!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, good job Faelan!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Falean! I wish I was out there today myself...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job!
We had a club training day today for my local breed club and one of the ladies brought out tow of her younger dogs who had never seen a bird or bumper before. Ty retrieved all of them--bumper, chukar, pheasant, and duck! I think she has the bug now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Good job!
> We had a club training day today for my local breed club and one of the ladies brought out tow of her younger dogs who had never seen a bird or bumper before. Ty retrieved all of them--bumper, chukar, pheasant, and duck! I think she has the bug now!


Yes, I am thinking I need to step up Ms Towhee's training since she is showing signs of natural ability - or maybe its ancestral memory? Whatever it is, she alerted to each shot and locked on to each & every bird while I had her out near enough to watch.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great day for Falean and you!!! Don't you love when it 'all comes together'?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like great fun! Wish we had a club and training days. Our group seems to have fizzled. I'll have to try to get another one going.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

aw, Faelan, I liked it when you got your naughty genes going : 

Sounds like a fun day


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> aw, Faelan, I liked it when you got your naughty genes going :
> 
> Sounds like a fun day


Aww Faelan indeedy! His naughty genes were busy at the blind sniffing all those attractive to dog smells LOL - must have got it out of his system.
I hope! 

Either that or he was getting sick since I drove 1 1/2 hours to MA for an agility trial this morning, got there and found 1 of the dogs had gotten sick. Separated them and discovered Faelan was the sick one - still getting sick so back home we go and now I'm on my 3rd batch on laundry & his fur is clean <sigh> 

Good news is he seems to be better so hopefully it was just the heart worm preventive he got yesterday.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Yr boy is moving along,nicely!.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear he's not feeling well. How's he doing now?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Seems better - I just took him for a ride to the store and he was suspiciously sniffing the floor, freshly washed stuff and bench; obviously thinking everything needs to be cleaner or something. Then he stuck his nose out the window 

Poor pup - but!! I also found my bike rack (a heavy 4 bike Thule) was hit hard enough to move one side back an inch or two; the bike holders on that side are damaged as well -- if this happened today when Faelan was in the back crate or yesterday when Towhee was in the back crate <consider an expletive deleted> !!! That might have caused a nervous stomach if it was already upset don't you think? The hatch was up both days so I can only hope I just didn't notice the damage and it happened when my dogs were not in the SUV.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is great!! Good Job Faelan


----------

